# How Do You Do It?



## Dingus24 (Nov 9, 2009)

You can't see what your doing at all. How are you supposed to solve a rubix cube blindfolded? Also, how long does it take to learn?


----------



## Edward (Nov 9, 2009)

I cant solve a *rubix* cube blindfolded, but I'm learning how to solve a *Rubik's* cube BLD. I don't get it either, but I'm really searching through *Youtube* and *Google* for tips.


----------



## yeee707 (Nov 9, 2009)

I know how to solve a Rubik's cube blindfolded, but not well. You memorize what to do before putting the blindfold on, and then execute. Takes as long as YOU need to learn how.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rubik's+cube+blindfolded
Other terms you might find useful to search for- Pochmann (a simple method. Not necessarily EASY, but simple.) BLD (abbreviation for blindfolded). Good luck searching.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 9, 2009)

Badmephisto FTW


----------



## Dingus24 (Nov 9, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Badmephisto FTW



ill watch that tomorrow  its 30 minutes THANKS


----------



## V-te (Nov 9, 2009)

He said The R Word!!!!! Get himm!!!!!


----------



## fundash (Nov 9, 2009)

V-te said:


> He said The R Word!!!!! Get himm!!!!!


+1


----------



## shelley (Nov 9, 2009)

Using search, or reading around a bit (hey, there's a whole subforum dedicated to the topic!) might help. Ever think of that?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 9, 2009)

I've leant how to do it in about a month, but that's not solid practicing, I use old Pochmann.
I haven't attempted a blind solve yet because I wanna time it. Right Now I'm practicing the corners.


----------

